# Pakistan Airport Immigration Desk Requirements for Compny sponsor Visit Visa to Dubai



## RasulBux (Jul 19, 2013)

Hi All fellows,
I am coming for 2~4 days to Duabi on a visit visa (sponsored by a company in dubai) 
I want to ask do i need to any special stamps in pakistan like protectorate of immigrants (protector etc) as required for work visa??? Any approval from any government aggency??? or just after receiving my visa on email just take a print and as per flight schedule go to air port then to immigration desk and then boarding.
Thanks and Regards


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Check this thread:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...d-pakistanis.html?highlight=immigration+stamp


----------

